# Degreasing and panel tack rags for water based paint



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

I gather I need to use panel wipe/degreaser and tack rags specifically for water based painting. 

Just trying to get process in my head when using 2k primer and clear coat. 

Do i use normal panel wipe and tack rag before 2k primer then use water based panel wipe and rag for water based base coat? 

Any prep then needed before the clear? 

Any help hugely appreciated 
Thanks very much


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

You don’t need any specific degreaser before using water base, you can buy a box of 10 aqua tack cloths for around £7 that are designed for water base as these are solvent free.

Once you have laid down your base coat and it’s flashed off use a clean tack and blow some air over the surface to remove any dust etc.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks SamD 
So are these more like wet wipes rather than a dry tack rag?
Thanks again


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

No they still feel the same and are used the same the only difference is that they are designed for water base use


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok thanks 
What about if you are blending into old paint don't you need a water based panel wipe degreaser for that?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Completely blow panel off
Wipe over with a solvent degreaser 
Wipe over with water base degreaser
Blow panel off and tak it off
Upol do good degreasers which aren't expensive, just make sure your taking cloths are for water base paint but mostly as sam says.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Never found any need for water based degreaser.


----------

